# Hair Loss



## Katie (Jun 14, 2008)

I was diagnosed with Graves' Disease about 6 months ago and have finally found the correct dosage of Methimazole. However, my hair is falling out. My doctor says there is no way of knowing if it's due to the meds or the Graves'. I thought it was perhaps from the fluctuating thyroid levels. The methimizole dose I started with made me hypothyroid and throughout the past few months, I have been brought back down to a normal level. My doctor said that the hair might not grow back and I should do the Radioactive Iodine, which I do not want to do. Too many unknowns in terms of long term effects. I am only 27 and worry about cancer and infertility.

Has anyone experience hair loss with Methimizole? I have to decide in the next week or two if I want to keep taking the medication or do RAI. Any similar experiences would be appreciated!

-Katie


----------

